# Your own personal algs



## TomTom (Sep 24, 2014)

What algs have you found out, that not many people know about, no matter how bad they are?


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 24, 2014)

Um... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?708-A-Collection-of-Algorithms


----------



## TomTom (Sep 24, 2014)

this is about people finding their own algs, by sheer luck/guessing the solve, not me wanting to know ALGS


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 24, 2014)

Yes, but that is an already existing thread where people post algorithms that they have found, even "by sheer luck".


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 24, 2014)

TomTom said:


> What algs have you found out, *that not many people know about*, no matter how bad they are?



Why this restriction? Are you asking for algs that people came up with on their own without help?


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a little known dot case alg but I didn't make it, does that count?


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 24, 2014)

I got two algs, F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (L OLL for 2x2) and F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (Y-perm) and combined them to get: F (R U' R' *U2*) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') for a CLL.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm probably the only one who uses R2 U2' R2' U' R U R U2' R' U R', but I really like it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 24, 2014)

I found r U' r' U' r U r' U r U r' U' M' U M, I don't know if anyone else uses it. There is also dozens of ZBLLs, like R L U' R' U M x U R' U2 R U2 R', that I found messing around.

Edit:
I also doubt anyone else uses this A perm: l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2, for TH.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 24, 2014)

U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' D' R
UBL-FDL and UB-DF for BLD Parity.

R r' R x R f R f' R' r
Z Perm for skewb.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2



What the


Video pls


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2014)

R' U R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R2
R' U2 R' U' R D' R' D R' [U D'] R2 U' R2' D R U' R




guysensei1 said:


> What the
> 
> 
> Video pls


This, it's impossible to fingertrick...


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 24, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> What the
> 
> 
> Video pls


The only difference between this and a normal A perm is the u2 L U' L' u2.
After the R' I regrip placing my right ring finger on the bottom right of the back face, my thumb on the bottom right of the front face and my pinky on the middle right of the back face, so that my left hand is free. I then place my index and middle finger on the back face to doubleflick the u2, while placing my left ring and middle finger on the D face and my left thumb on the middle left of the U face to the L, index finger for the U' and L' . another double flick u2 and R l. I'll try to record something later today.


----------



## Renslay (Sep 24, 2014)

As a beginner, I found
R' D2 R D R' D R L D2 L' D' L D' L'
which is just a sune - antisune pair for rotating corners.

I also found a similar variant for A-perm:
R' D2 R D2 R F' R' F L D2 L' D2 L' F L F'

Till this day, I like to teach both of them to beginners, because it is very easy to teach and learn them. Both algorithms can be shown something like this:
"You take out this UFR corner with a double move, and put it back this way. Then do the same on the other side with UFL" (mirrored).

The A-perm is longer (16 moves vs standard A perm with 9 moves), but probably easier to learn by a beginner.


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 24, 2014)

Renslay said:


> "You take out this UFR corner with a double move, and put it back this way. Then do the same on the other side with UFL".



That never works for me...
"What's UFR?"
"What's F?" "Didn't we just go over that?"
"What's a double move?" (I've legitimately got that before)
"What's a corner?"


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 24, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> That never works for me...
> "What's UFR?"
> "What's F?" "Didn't we just go over that?"
> "What's a double move?" (I've legitimately got that before)
> "What's a corner?"



'What is a move?
'How can I switch these 2 pieces?' (Points to center and corner)
*twist corner* 'tell me how to solve this without cheating'


----------



## brian724080 (Sep 24, 2014)

You forgot the classic:



guysensei1 said:


> *twist corner* 'tell me how to solve this without cheating'



me: *twists corner back*
"you cheated!"


----------



## sneze2r (Sep 24, 2014)

UF-LB and UBR-URF pairity:
[[R:E']: J' Perm]= R u R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R E R'


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 24, 2014)

Bruh, this is my kind of thread 

I'll just post the CFOP ones for now.

PLLs:
E-perm: (F R2 D R' U' R D') (R' U2 R' U') (R' F' R U R U' R') // see the T-perm Brest alg
Ga-perm: R2' S2 (U l2' U' l2) (u R2 U' r2' F2)
Gc-perm: (R U R' F') (R U R' U) (R U' R' U') (R' F R2 U R' U') (R U' R')
Nb-perm: z (U' R2' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R2 U) z'
T-perm: R2 U R2' U' R2 (U' D) R2' U' R2 U R2' D'
T-perm: (F R2 D R' U' R D') (R' U2 R' U') (R U' R' U') (R U R' F') // Brest alg
The Dan Sarnelli Ua-perm: R2' U' (F B') R2 (F' B) U' R2'
V-perm: (R U' R U R') (D R D') (R U' D) (R2' U R2 D' R2)
Y-perm (that I thought people knew?): (R2' U' R2 U' R2' U y') (R U R' B2' R U' R')
Z-perm: M' U M2' U M2' U M' U2 M2'
Z-perm: M2 u M2 u' S M2' S'

Dot T OLL (oriented corners on B): R' U2 F (R U R' U') F2 U2' F R
Awk T OLL (oriented corners on F, edges in B and R): (R' F R F') (R U2 R' U') F' U' F
Awk U OLL (oriented corners on R, edges in B and L): (S' F) (R U R' U' y') (R' U M')
Awk U OLL (oriented corners on L, edges in B and R): (S F') (L' U' L U) y' (R U' M)
W OLL (not the "righty one"): (F R' F' R) U (R U R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' R')



tomatotrucks said:


> I got two algs, F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (L OLL for 2x2) and F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (Y-perm) and combined them to get: F (R U' R' *U2*) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R F') for a CLL.



or you could just use petrus


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't know any algs


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2014)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Y-perm (that I thought people knew?): (R2' U' R2 U' R2' U y') (R U R' B2' R U' R')


I do know and did use this (or the inverse)... but I found that it was too many moves in HTM for it to be fast for me. It was slower than the usual Y perm, so I went back to using that.


----------



## AirbusCube (Sep 24, 2014)

I like this t-perm: R2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 D'


----------



## A Leman (Sep 24, 2014)

I learned the intuition behind some 3 cycle+Edge Flip cases like M' U'R2U' M' UR2U' M2U2. I don't know of anyone else that has used cases like these for BLD.


----------



## Parity Case (Sep 24, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> I also doubt anyone else uses this A perm: l' U R' u2 L U' L' u2 R2, for TH.



I have been using that and its equivalent for the counter-clockwise A for a while. Good on the 4x4 too.

My favourite *A(cw)* perms that I've come up with are:

r2' F2 (L' B' r) U2 (L' D L') - start with right thumb on top, and do F2 with right index & middle

and

[B2' x'] (R2 U' r' F) (R2 F' r U') - start w. left thumb on top, and use left index to turn the full B2' (Eido-stryle) while rotating the cube so the back ends up on top.

For *A(ccw)*:

F2 (R2 F r U') (R2 U r' F) start with right thumb down. Use knuckle of right index to push the first F.

(B r' U) (R2 U' L U) R2 U2' start with right thumb on top, and do B with right index

*G(b)*:

D (R' U' R) [U D'] (R2 U R' U) (R U' R U' R2')

*G(c)*:

(D R2' U') (R U' R U R' U) R2 [D' U] (R U' R)


*T*:

(r2' D' r2 U) (r2' [U' D] r2 U r2' D') (r2 D) -except for firt U, use the left index and ring fingers for all D/D' and U/U' moves.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 24, 2014)

F R U2 R' F'. Only time i've seen someone use that is after I teach it to them.


----------



## TomTom (Sep 24, 2014)

is that a 2x2 alg? what case?


----------



## TomTom (Sep 24, 2014)

since i made this thread, decided to post the one i found

T perm: F U' R' F R F' R U R2 F' R U R U' R' U (headlights on back)


----------



## TDM (Sep 24, 2014)

TomTom said:


> is that a 2x2 alg? what case?


No, F2L. The alg sets up to itself.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Sep 24, 2014)

Too lazy to type. Thanks to Ranzha for a better alg. 
anyway 
W OLL - R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R


----------



## kcl (Sep 24, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> F R U2 R' F'. Only time i've seen someone use that is after I teach it to them.



I've used it for a while, it just doesn't come up too much.


----------



## CHJ (Sep 24, 2014)

This alg i found myself and am quite pleased with, its a ZBLL (inverse is pretty nice)

ZBLL// - F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R'

inverse// - R U' R' U' R U R' U R U R2 F' R U R U' R' F'


----------



## STOCKY7 (Sep 24, 2014)

A simple OLL that I found myself - people probs know it anyway.

M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U
M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U


----------



## blade740 (Sep 25, 2014)

When I was first starting out, the first alg I came up with was R U2 R' U' R U' R'. I used it to do a 3-cycle of edges on the last layer. 

I found a set of G-perms myself when I was learning PLL - R' U L' U2 R U' L F B U2 F' B' - and the mirrors and inverses of course. I also came up with M2 U M2 U' M E2 M E2 for Z-perm, and r U r' U' r' F r2 U' r' U' r U r' F' for A-perm. 

When I was learning BLD, I found the above poster's alg for orienting 4 edges.

When first learning square-1, I came up with /3,0/-3,0/3,0/-3,0/ (just a sexy move basically). Then I move-cancelled that with /3,-3/-3,3/ to get a pure J-perm /3,0/-3,0/3,0/0,-3/-3,3/, which I used for speedsolving for a long time.

I'm sure there are plenty more I can't think of right now. This isn't counting algs I've generated, numerous commutators, fingertricks for existing algs, or entire methods, of course.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 25, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Too lazy to type. Thanks to Ranzha for a better alg.
> anyway
> W OLL - R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R



Thanks to Nathaniel Knopf
#teambooboo


----------



## JasonDL13 (Sep 25, 2014)

U Perm: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2

Void Cube Parity: (M2 U M U') (M' U' M U' M U' M U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U') (M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2)

As you can probably tell, I like M and U'.

F2L Pair: R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2

Another F2L Pair: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' (A Fridrich case, but I found it out)

OLL Case: M U' M' U2 M U' M' (Just the mirror of a Fridrich case)

For a little while until I learned J Perms I would do:
R2 U' R2 T-Perm R2 U R2
and
R2 U R2 T-Perm R2 U' R2

PLL Z-Perm: M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M U2 (Mirror)
PLL H-Perm: M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 (Mirror)

I do this for OH, if I ever do one (I know it's not good): H-Perm: z2 R2 L2 d R2 L2 d2 R2 L2 d R2 L2 z R2 L2


----------



## ZamHalen (Sep 25, 2014)

I guess I'll show off this one since the source I had for it doesn't exist anymore.
S R' U' R U R U R U' R' S' 

I love executing this but it's so rare, I think this OLL has only appeared twice for me this year, one of which occuring during OH at Remember the Alamo. Needless to say, it isn't OH friendly.


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 25, 2014)

JasonDL13 said:


> U Perm: M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2
> 
> Void Cube Parity: (M2 U M U') (M' U' M U' M U' M U' M' U' M' U' M' U' M' U') (M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2)
> 
> ...



Too many of these are mainstream...


----------



## ottozing (Sep 25, 2014)

S R U R' U' f' U' F is probably one of the few algs i'm sure I've come up with before anyone else. I don't use it though


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

ottozing said:


> S R U R' U' f' U' F is probably one of the few algs i'm sure I've come up with before anyone else. I don't use it though



You found r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F', right? I've been using it for month now.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 25, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You found r U R' U' r' F R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F', right? I've been using it for month now.



No  I found r U R' U' r' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F2 though, if that's what you meant.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

ottozing said:


> No  I found r U R' U' r' F2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U' F2 though, if that's what you meant.



It was you, I'm guessing if you forgot you don't use it?


----------



## ottozing (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh, I read your alg wrong. I thought it was r U R' U' M U R U' R' cancelled into T perm, haha

Yeah, I was probably the first to find that, and I do indeed use it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2014)

Huh, I could've sworn you were the guy who found the alg that bindedsa mentioned too...

I have way too many algorithms to list so I'll just share one which I think is really cool.

Setup: R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R

What do you notice about this case? It almost looks like a regular sune. But if you did a sune, you would end up with a U perm. This tells you that the edges have been cycled in the wrong direction. But you can change this.

1. Simply swap UBL and UBR, and UB and UF by doing R' U2 R. So now we have effectively transformed the case into a sune.

2. Do a sune: R U R' U R U2 R' U2

3 Undo the setup moves R' U2 R and you're done.

The whole alg becomes R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R.


I hope you've enjoyed reading this and learning this algorithm


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Huh, I could've sworn you were the guy who found the alg that bindedsa mentioned too...
> 
> I have way too many algorithms to list so I'll just share one which I think is really cool.
> 
> ...


I also found R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R', for the same case. It's just cancelling the Antisune into an OH Z perm, yours might be better, but I'm too lazy to switch.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm probably the only one who does partial edge control with the split pair case (not very often though. I sometimes just can't get over my muscle memory and do the alg)

EDIT: and I found the alg by myself. Sadly it wasn't unique.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm probably the only one who does partial edge control with the split pair case (not very often though. I sometimes just can't get over my muscle memory and do the alg)
> 
> EDIT: and I found the alg by myself. Sadly it wasn't unique.


do you mean doing: M R U' R' U M', If so I also use that for OH. Only when the pair is misoriented though.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> do you mean doing: M R U' R' U M', If so I also use that for OH. Only when the pair is misoriented though.


Yes that alg. I also sometimes use it to orient all edges on LL. The edge case is easy to recognise.


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Yes that alg. I also sometimes use it to orient all edges on LL. The edge case is easy to recognise.



That's the only time I use it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> That's the only time I use it.



You don't use it to avoid dot cases?


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> You don't use it to avoid dot cases?


I would rotate and use
R' D' r U' r' D R2 U R
or for TH where I don't orient edges every solve I use
U2 r U' r' U' r U r'


----------



## Chree (Sep 25, 2014)

I found this F2L on my own: R'2 F R F' R and called it the "super sledge". Which also led me to R' U R' F R F' R. And l R U' R' U l'. And all lefthand mirrors. 

Then of course it turned out to be pretty common. Especially that 2nd one, which Jayden McNeill had in one of his F2L vids. Chris Olson showed off the inverse of it in a recent video: R' F R' F' R U' R

I still haven't seen the "super sledge" in any tutorials. But the mirror l2 F' l' U l' is on the wiki.


Edit: Chris DID show super sledge in the same F2L vid, here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIFh0sXDkMM


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2014)

Chree said:


> I found this F2L on my own: R'2 F R F' R and called it the "super sledge". Which also led me to R' U R' F R F' R. And l R U' R' U l'. And all lefthand mirrors.
> 
> Then of course it turned out to be pretty common. Especially that 2nd one, which Jayden McNeill had in one of his F2L vids. Chris Olson showed off the inverse of it in a recent video: R' F R' F' R U' R
> 
> I still haven't seen the "super sledge" in any tutorials. But the mirror l2 F' l' U l' is on the wiki.



Dang. Wish I had seen that second one before. That's nice.

I'm pretty sure I showed off super sledge in my video.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 25, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Too lazy to type. Thanks to Ranzha for a better alg.
> anyway
> W OLL - R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R



Ooh, I like this. I'm going to use it.


----------



## Chree (Sep 25, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Dang. Wish I had seen that second one before. That's nice.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I showed off super sledge in my video.



Aaaaaah... just watched it again, and yes, yes you did. Fixed!


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 25, 2014)

Chree said:


> I still haven't seen the "super sledge" in any tutorials. But the mirror l2 F' l' U l' is on the wiki.



Wow, I just spent waaaaay too long looking for this, like over an hour. I should stop dedicating myself to pointless tasks. I do like your name for it, it's used in a few ZBLLs like: R U R' y R' U' R U R2 F R F' R or R U R' y U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R and in this Pureflip/twist 1LLL case R U R' y U R2 F R F' R, and it's nice to have a names for things.


----------



## Chree (Sep 25, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> W OLL - R' F' U' F2 U R U' R' F' R





sneaklyfox said:


> Ooh, I like this. I'm going to use it.



The inverse isn't half bad for the awkward P-OLL either.

R' F R U R' U' F2 U F R




Bindedsa said:


> Wow, I just spent waaaaay too long looking for this, like over an hour. I should stop dedicating myself to pointless tasks. I do like your name for it, it's used in a few ZBLLs like: R U R' y R' U' R U R2 F R F' R or R U R' y U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R and in this Pureflip/twist 1LLL case R U R' y U R2 F R F' R, and it's nice to have a names for things.



Wow... lots and lots of application for it.

And yeah, I've noticed that having names for things helps me remember them better 

PS - love xxoxia


----------



## Iggy (Sep 26, 2014)

I found this 2x2 adjacent swap

R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R'


----------



## KevinG (Sep 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I found this 2x2 adjacent swap
> 
> R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R'


I already use this[emoji12]


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2014)

Iggy said:


> I found this 2x2 adjacent swap
> 
> R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R'


Sameer used this in his WR average iirc. That's where I got it from.


----------



## henrysavich (Sep 26, 2014)

I found this one alg for all adj. swap OLLCP's of the corners oriented two flip case, great for OH

x' R U' R U2 L' U L U2 R2 x

its mirror and their inverses account for the 3 other adj. swap OLLCP's


----------



## Iggy (Sep 28, 2014)

KevinG said:


> I already use this[emoji12]



Yeah I thought people would've already found this out since it's quite obvious


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Sep 28, 2014)

For the pie EG-1 case (even though I don't really use that method) with the bar on the left I use R U R' U' R U2 R U' R2. Though I'm sure someone else already knew that alg...


----------

